
McKinsey Statement on NYT and ProPublica Article Regarding ICE and CBP - gmichnikov
https://www.mckinsey.com/about-us/media/mckinsey-statement-on-new-york-times-and-propublica-article-regarding-ice-and-cbp
======
sesuximo
Their main defense is that Obama gave them their mission, and they're just
doing the same job under Trump.

> As we have stated previously, the scope and goals of our work did not change
> in any material way from when the project was defined during the prior
> administration.

Perhaps that is a good response directly to the original article (which I have
not read). But this defense is silly.

They should not continue to support a cause just because it used to be good.
If it is now bad, and they still support it, then they support a bad thing. No
matter what they claim their values are.

The correct thing to do would have been to stop working for ICE. ...or do it
now

